# Just got my Bersa thunder CC



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Just picked it up on Thursday. I got the two toned CC model. Anxious to shoot it, haven't gotten out to the range yet.

I was a little worried, they seem to be a little hard to find. I see some on line for about $285, but by the time it's sent to my local shop, they tack on a $50 handling charge, so I just ordered it directly from the local shop at $319. Probably not the best deal I could find, but I got tired of searching all over just to save $25.

Anyway, what's the best way to get all this cosmoline off that they coat them with? I know it prevents rust from during shipping, but is there anything special I should use to clean it, or just give it the usual cleaning that you would give any gun?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoppes # 9


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Any quality bore cleaner should work fine....JJ


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You will love that little pistol. Keep it clean, they don't like to shoot well if they are really dirty, but they are pretty accurate and look good. I have been only seeing the Bersa pistols around occasionally, don't know why for sure. They will show up for a month or so, and then they are gone for three months or so.:smt076


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> You will love that little pistol. Keep it clean, they don't like to shoot well if they are really dirty, but they are pretty accurate and look good. I have been only seeing the Bersa pistols around occasionally, don't know why for sure. They will show up for a month or so, and then they are gone for three months or so.:smt076


Will take that advice, as I've heard it before also. They may be hard to get, sometimes, but I got mine now!!:smt033
Still haven't shot it yet. :roll:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Haas said:


> Will take that advice, as I've heard it before also. They may be hard to get, sometimes, but I got mine now!!:smt033
> Still haven't shot it yet. :roll:


I had one for about a year and a half, still kick myself in the dick for getting rid of it, but wanted to stick with just the 9mm and .45 ACP for handgun rounds. The cost of .380 ACP is crazy.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> I had one for about a year and a half, still kick myself in the dick for getting rid of it, but wanted to stick with just the 9mm and .45 ACP for handgun rounds. The cost of .380 ACP is crazy.


Really? Around here, I'm finding it just a tad more expensive than 9mm. Around $20 for a box of 50.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Haas said:


> Really? Around here, I'm finding it just a tad more expensive than 9mm. Around $20 for a box of 50.


I get 9mm for $10-11/50 on line. Only a little more at WalMart.
And I love my Thunder.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

I never bought on line. I always bought at our local fleet farm, or cabelas. 9mm is around $15.00 per box of 50, I just bought some 380's for 18.99.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Do Not Use Hoppe's #9 on your Duo-Tone Bersa!*

If I am correct here the duo-tone is a nickel plated finish,,,
Never ever use Hoppe's #9 on a nickel plated pistol.

There is a layer of copper sulfide between the metal and the plating,,,
Hoppe's #9 is formulated to dissolve copper from gun barrels.

If the Hoppe's finds a crack in the plating to seep into,,,
It will dissolve that layer and your plating will start to deteriorate.

Hoppe's is a great product,,,
But not for nickel plated guns.

Aarond

.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

aarondhgraham said:


> If I am correct here the duo-tone is a nickel plated finish,,,
> Never ever use Hoppe's #9 on a nickel plated pistol.
> 
> There is a layer of copper sulfide between the metal and the plating,,,
> ...


Thanks for that tip!! Luckily, I haven't done this yet.


----------

